# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Repairing/hiding scratches in timber floor

## petersemple

The floors were done just over a year ago.  During that time they have accumulated a few small scratches that go through to the timber.  I don't really want to redo them again so soon, and most places are still looking really good.  Can someone just help me with some idea of the best way of dealing with the scratches? 
Thanks 
Peter

----------


## binda

Do you see the scratches because they are brighter then the surrounding floor? maybe a light polish with some wax will darken the scratch and it will become less noticeable.

----------


## Dusty

Most hardware suppliers have a product from Timbermate called "Wax sticks" 
These hard crayon sized sticks come in assorted colours and are simply rubbed over the offending scratches, the wax product fills the scratch/es and it's then a simple task of rubbing the area with some thick cardboard to buff in the filler and remove any excess from around the scratched area. 
Here is a link to the product. WAXSTIX

----------


## bcaso

I heard a damp cloth and an iron swells the wood.  then sand it back.  Not sure iif this works!

----------


## Vernonv

> I heard a damp cloth and an iron swells the wood. then sand it back. Not sure iif this works!

  I think that only works for indentations, and will not be effective for scratches.

----------

